# 1908 Gem for sale



## jane8851 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mint and clean. I don't know if this is the correct insert but that's the way I found it. $15 + $8 shipping = $23.


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 13, 2010)

Glass insert view.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 14, 2010)

Jane,
 Not correct insert,but I'll take it if nobody else has.Some of these jars turn a real pretty purple when they are left out in the California sun[].
 Just need your address.   Anthony-J.


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 14, 2010)

pm sent, thanks.


----------



## gniog67 (Jun 14, 2010)

The 1908 Gem was made by the Sydenham Glass Company of Wallaceburg, Ontario, Canada. It was replaced by the New Gem, and on some New Gems you can see 1908 peened out.


----------



## jane8851 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info!


----------

